# What do u feed ur shrimp



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am wondering what to feed my shrimp. Right now all i have is ghost but want to add cherry and looked on the shrimp pellits i have and saw the have copper sulfate. Im guessing i need to change it and wondered whatr all of u guys use


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I feed my shrimp a variety of foods. I feed them blanched spinach and zucchini(both organic), hikari crab cuisine, spirulina pellets and flakes, algae wafers, even frozen brine shrimp.
If you're worried about copper read this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/81420-hikari-shrimp-cuisine-contains-copper-why.html Basically shrimp need a little copper in their diet to deliver oxygen throughout their body.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> I am wondering what to feed my shrimp. Right now all i have is ghost but want to add cherry and looked on the shrimp pellits i have and saw the have copper sulfate. Im guessing i need to change it and wondered whatr all of u guys use


TetraBit, flakes, snails(have a little snail problem) which I smash them against the glass... or frozen baby spinach. I think shrimps does not care what you feed them. When I cook shrimps I save some tails for them which it have little meat on it. My RCS love frozen corn.....


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am currently feeding me shrimp the Shirakura line of foods. I purchased mine from here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/80276-shirakura-foods.html.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I feeding my CRS blood worm but be sure to do water change after feeding


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

frozen?


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

As a natural treat, try Oak, Mulberry or Nettle leaves. Make sure that it's not treated with chemicals.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

AquaX said:


> As a natural treat, try Oak, Mulberry or Nettle leaves. Make sure that it's not treated with chemicals.


fresh pick? they flow?


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

Shrimp and Leaf Litter. I think that link should explain all.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I feed my shrimp a variety like everyone else but they go crazy over Mosura CRS food


----------

